

Bob Geldof: "Growth rates in Africa higher than in india and china" - FrankMuellerFFM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw4SGsZZaYA
"Growth rates in Africa are even higher than in india oder china", says Bob Geldof. The activist und rock star speaks about euro crisis, the lack of good politics and investment opportunities in Africa.
======
nurik
Does anyone have an idea what the start up scene in Africa looks like?

